# moroccan/spanish style furniture



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

my friend who had the restaurant here in Portugal is opening another restaurant and has been seriously let down by the furniture supplier she had in morocco.......
i have suggested she might be able to get similiar style furniture in spain

She is looking for heavy style moroccan table and chairs. 

Another member suggested that she should be able source the items - especially in Andalucía / Granada/ Lucena - heavy Moroccan influence down there


any suggestions or contact details would be greatly appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> my friend who had the restaurant here in Portugal is opening another restaurant and has been seriously let down by the furniture supplier she had in morocco.......
> i have suggested she might be able to get similiar style furniture in spain
> 
> She is looking for heavy style moroccan table and chairs.
> ...


you should be able to get stuff down that way easily - we even have someone up here who makes trips to Morocco to sell here


you could try googling _muebles marroqui_ or _muebles Arabe _& the towns?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Xabiachica, I can see a day of googling ahead :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If she wants the real thing, Kabila imports old/broken furniture from Morocco and restores it here in Cádiz. I've been to the workshop, it's amazing! 

Kabila Decoracion - DeObrasyReformas.com


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks Alcalaina, but have I got the right www ??? it seems to be a builders site


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GOT IT !!! Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> thanks Alcalaina, but have I got the right www ??? it seems to be a builders site


They also do installations of Moroccan fountains, wrought iron work etc, which is why it might look like a builders' website! They are actually a co-operative of all types of craftsmen including furniture restorers. Their contact details are all there at the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> we even have someone up here who makes trips to Morocco to sell here


Aha! Whereabouts? I'm looking for Moroccan style furniture -


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> Aha! Whereabouts? I'm looking for Moroccan style furniture -


advertises on FB - but I can't remember her name atm!!

will let you know if/when it comes to me!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> Aha! Whereabouts? I'm looking for Moroccan style furniture -



If I find anywhere meetloaf i will pass on the details


----------

